# MUDD HOLES



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone know of any good mudd holes to go ride at please post puctures on here for mud holes! In louisiana


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

tower trax, red creek, copiah creek, canal rd. google these except for canal rd, its not really a park


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks mini bogger. we gunna have to go on a ride with yall oneday!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

red creek, copiah creek are in mississippi right?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep. Check out the places to ride listed by state thread in "let's go riding section"


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks polaris 425


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No prob. I have most of them linked to their respective websites.


----------

